# Sang H Kim and his dvds.



## Kframe (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi KMA guys. I have a question only you can answer.  Sang h Kim has a number of Dvds on the Joong bong. Short stick fundamentals and then the advanced dvd.  Is his stick dvd legit and a well thought out system?   Im buying it for a friend of mine who was into stick stuff and I wanted to give him something different to look at lol. 

I was watching the preview, and the fundamental preview were he blocks the downward strike, grabs the wrist and then hits the neck then pulls them to ground and hits them on the face looks unrealistic. I can see the block working, and maybe the grab and strike, but any normal attacker is going to resist being pulled to the ground, unless they are really stunned by that initial hit. 

Any thoughts guys??


----------



## TKDTony2179 (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## TKDTony2179 (Dec 9, 2013)

Are you talking about this bo staff thing?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCVpMBcaG1I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kframe (Dec 10, 2013)

No that is long stick.  Here is what im talking about. 



  I have the dvds, havnt watched them.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 12, 2013)

They are not revolutionary but I personally like them.  If you friend has a lot of experience in stick fighting I do not believe he will get a lot out of them.  If he is a beginner, then he would enjoy them.


----------

